

Show HN: Regex Pixie - I built my own real time regex tool - viggity
http://www.regexpixie.com

======
ck2
Would be even better as an online tool?

I sometimes use this <http://www.regextester.com/index2.html>

There is also <http://myregextester.com/> and <http://regexpal.com/>

~~~
viggity
that would be nice, but there are some practicalities that would make it
difficult. Mostly because javascript does not support named groups out of the
box :(

------
viggity
I'm a gigantic regex nerd and when I couldn't find a tool that had all the
features I wanted, I built my own. I hope you guys like it. My contact info is
in my profile if you want to ping me with any questions.

